# What happened to the treasure of Doriath?



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 18, 2022)

Chapter 22, "Of the Ruin of Doriath" does state that the Lord of Nogrod "laid his curse upon all the treasure" before he died, and so Beren threw all of it into the River Ascar save for the Nauglamir. 

A few things to wonder or theorize about: 

What exactly was the curse, and what did it entail? Would some doom befall anyone who attempted to retrieve the treasure?
Did the curse not apply to the Nauglamir? Or was Luthien's magic just too powerful for her to be affected by a dwarf's curse? On the other hand, wasn't she technically mortal already by that time?
Did all that treasure (which must have been substantial) really just stay in the bottom of the river throughout the ages? Considering it likely included the majority of Thingol's wealth ("the halls of Thingol were sacked and plundered"), might no one have tried to seek and claim it after the War of Wrath ended?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Did all that treasure (which must have been substantial) really just stay in the bottom of the river throughout the ages? Considering it likely included the majority of Thingol's wealth ("the halls of Thingol were sacked and plundered"), might no one have tried to seek and claim it after the War of Wrath ended?


My geography of Arda isn't great, but I'm guessing that the War of Wrath changed so much of the physical landscapes and geography of Arda that the treasure could have been washed away elsewhere/destroyed by the flooding of Númenor and Beleriand.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Oct 18, 2022)

Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Chapter 22, "Of the Ruin of Doriath" does state that the Lord of Nogrod "laid his curse upon all the treasure" before he died, and so Beren threw all of it into the River Ascar save for the Nauglamir.
> 
> A few things to wonder or theorize about:
> 
> What exactly was the curse, and what did it entail? Would some doom befall anyone who attempted to retrieve the treasure?


Yes, likely anyone. I'd imagine the Lord of Nogrod wouldn't want ANYONE taking it. Spiteful one.


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Did the curse not apply to the Nauglamir? Or was Luthien's magic just too powerful for her to be affected by a dwarf's curse? On the other hand, wasn't she technically mortal already by that time?


I'd imagine Varda's hallowing of the Silmaril overwrote any curse.


Sons of the Woodland King said:


> Did all that treasure (which must have been substantial) really just stay in the bottom of the river throughout the ages? Considering it likely included the majority of Thingol's wealth ("the halls of Thingol were sacked and plundered"), might no one have tried to seek and claim it after the War of Wrath ended?


The ocean now.


----------

